# 2012 SRAM red quarq and shimano



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Was just wondering if anyone has installed the new SRAM red quarq on a bike with shimano derailleurs? I've seen people saying di2 shimano works but I have a mechanical group but I want that new quarq?


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has installed the new SRAM red quarq on a bike with shimano derailleurs? I've seen people saying di2 shimano works but I have a mechanical group but I want that new quarq?



Yes, works fine, have put a couple races and maybe 450 miles on it so far.... no noticeable probs whatesover... running it with 7900 shifters and 7900 mechs, and 6700 chain, 6700 cassette.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

and also, velonews throughly tested compatibility... I cant remember if they actually used quarq, but they certainly tried out the 2012 Red crank, and of course the chainrings are the part in question here, and they also indicated that it worked great, worth looking up on velonews website.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> and also, velonews throughly tested compatibility... I cant remember if they actually used quarq, but they certainly tried out the 2012 Red crank, and of course the chainrings are the part in question here, and they also indicated that it worked great, worth looking up on velonews website.


I had seen that review and thought it was very interesting but was concerned that I hadn't seen anything about the quarq. I guess my brain glazed over the fact that it was the chain rings that were the "issue". I'll hafta go to my lbs and show them that article. They knew that it would work with the di2 but they thought it was because of the auto-trim features of di2. I figure if I'm getting a quarq I may as well get the latest and greatest.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Just a clarification, the NEW Red cranks apparently (per my LBS) have a different spacing and will not work with any front dérailleur except the NEW Red FD. 
I was looking at getting this set up on my bike but it was too expensive to get new cranks, and then a FD, RD and shifters!


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

arkitect said:


> Just a clarification, the NEW Red cranks apparently (per my LBS) have a different spacing and will not work with any front dérailleur except the NEW Red FD.
> I was looking at getting this set up on my bike but it was too expensive to get new cranks, and then a FD, RD and shifters!


That's odd.... someone must have slipped in the house and replaced my 7900 front der with a new Yaw one clearly disguised as 7900.
I have ridden this thing quite a bit now -- 7900 shifters, 7900 front and rear der's, Ultegra chain and SRAM 2012 Quarq... which features the new Red chainrings.


Go back and read the Velonews compatibility article again.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

And I quote (props to Velonews whiz writer Caley Fretz, who did a great job of getting at the most useful points, I highly recommend going to their site and reading the whole thing):

"Old shifters + Shimano Dura-Ace front derailleur + new crankset: 9/10
With its stiffer steel cage, Shimano’s 7900 front derailleur is vastly superior to the old Red front derailleur, so it is no surprise that it mates well with the new, stiffer chainrings of the new Red crankset. The new crank is very light, so this single upgrade is a good option for the weight weenies out there."


----------



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2012)

jeffmuldoon said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has installed the new SRAM red quarq on a bike with shimano derailleurs? I've seen people saying di2 shimano works but I have a mechanical group but I want that new quarq?


I use my 2012 SRAM Red Quarq on two bikes. One is equipped with Shimano 105 5700 group set, the other with Shimano Durace 7900. Works perfectly on both, no issues. Don't be fooled by the marketing hype, it's just designed to get you to buy more SRAM product.

:thumbsup:


----------

